# 2010 road racing in Northern CA



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

The official NCNCA road racing calendar has been posted:

http://www.ncnca.org/road/

In addition, details for the 2010 NCNCA Early Bird (EB) training series are posted here:

http://www.ncncaracing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1979

For new racers or experienced racers who would like to learn + improve their skills, the EBs are a great opportunity.

Lorri


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

Where is the Early Bird Crit? 
I can't find a map or address. I'm in San Jose.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

The EBs are held in Fremont. The race ad hasn't been posted yet but will contain all the details for the five-week series.


----------



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

i thought i was the only one not finding this info.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

here's last year's race ad, which should answer most of your questions. please note that the race-day schedule has been changed for 2010, so the times on this race ad won't be the same as the 2010 times.

http://www.velopromo.com/ebcr-ent.htm


----------



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks !


----------

